
Nvidia Launches Year-Long Research Residency Program - bcaulfield
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2018/11/02/residence-in-nvidia-launches-year-long-research-residency-program/
======
MenloMaggie
Great opportunity to gain AI expertise and create fun tech!

